# Dark Sky regulations



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a decent read on this. Just passing along FYI.

 Dark sky


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IDA home page.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

This might seem like an oddball question, but does any one know of any info on reflect-ability of macadam and concrete?

Not for any real life purpose of mine, more of having a free space in my head for worthless information.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Macadam is 0.18, concrete is 0.40. - 0.55.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Screw the sky, I am installing 6 - 400 watt metal Halides facing up this week for a sign.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Screw the sky, I am installing 6 - 400 watt metal Halides facing up this week for a sign.:thumbsup:



Who cares? :jester:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Macadam is 0.18, concrete is 0.40. - 0.55.


A friend of mine does concrete pours for big commercial jobs. They have a meter that measures how much light is reflected. There is a spec in the job package what the minimum has to be. I thought it was more than .55.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

One locality I work in doesn't allow more than 1/2 ft candle at the property line from any of your flood lights.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 is referring to _albedo_, mcclary's is referring to _light intrusion_.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And to think we vote and hire these jackasses to write all these doofy regulations. Its our fault. Bob, could you do me a favor and double up on those lights?.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> A friend of mine does concrete pours for big commercial jobs. They have a meter that measures how much light is reflected. There is a spec in the job package what the minimum has to be. I thought it was more than .55.



I would say that the reflectivity will indicate the quality of the finish, higher numbers = smoother floor.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Macadam is 0.18, concrete is 0.40. - 0.55.


Where did you find this at google master?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> Where did you find this at google master?


All wrong. He's been able to quote it at will ever since he was in diapers. He can heal the sick as well. And make photo's out of water.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would say that the reflectivity will indicate the quality of the finish, higher numbers = smoother floor.


That's true. The main reason is so their lighting package will produce the amount of light they want for the customer which also provides a known energy cost. Those floors are as smooth as a baby's butt.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Screw the sky, I am installing 6 - 400 watt metal Halides facing up this week for a sign.:thumbsup:


Whoa, you're actually going to work, like with tools? No way! :laughing:



Actually there is something to dark sky. If you look into it more there are lots of positives, plus then there is the whole not screwing up the night sky thing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Whoa, you're actually going to work, like with tools? No way! :laughing:


Uh ..... no. :no:


When I said 'I am installing' that really meant I am sending guys to install. :laughing:




> Actually there is something to dark sky. If you look into it more there are lots of positives, plus then there is the whole not screwing up the night sky thing.


Lets fix greenhouse gasses, the depletion of the fisheries, Courtney Love's drug addictions and a few other things before worrying about a little extra light. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing:

I really only support it cause I'm an astronomer. And even then it's not a huge issue for me.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I support it because I don't like light in my eyes. Especially when I'm high. Somebody tell my neighbor. There's nothing worse than a 100 watt equivalent cfl in a wall mount lantern. Well maybe one of those Mercury Vapor farm lights hung off a tract house garage from Home Depot. (usually connected with a cut off drop cord & no box)


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

The only thing worse than outside coach lights with lamps in them are the stupid post lights going down a driveway. Nothing says good luck like trying to back down a driveway with those glare bombs blowing your eyes out in the rear view mirror. We need to remember, coach lights are designed to look good DURING THE DAY. At night they are ugly light pollution creators.


----------

